# Advice Please



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Am wondering if you guys can help send me in the right direction.

History
Have been playing since March 2008. First teacher dropped a method book in my hands and said here. I have no musical background, so this was all new to me. We fired each other after three months. At the end of the three months, I could tell you what notes were on the first four strings and started playing some basic chords.

Second teacher lasted a short time, due to ridiculous store rules where he taught. Started learning chord progressions.

Third teacher that I love, but can't afford and it is complicated, started teaching me how to strum and understand rhythm.

Basically, I don't know where to go from here. Is it time to learn on my own? I still can't play a song from sheet music. I don't really know.

Many thanks in advance,

Lynda


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would ask you the question "what do you want to accomplish". if you are wanting to become a good musician and someday want to play in a band or perhaps be a studio musician, then I recommend finding a teacher that is going to meet your needs. It's a long process and requires a lot of work.

If you just want to play at home and learn songs that you can play (either with background music or with friends) I recommend switching over to tab. It is very easy to learn and read. In no time you will be playing full songs. it typically stays away from the complex chords and gets you there the easy way.

That's my .02 anyway.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...i'm totally self-taught...

when i started out a friend of mine told me there are only seven chords to learn..."a" thru "g"...and told me to learn to be fluid changing between them in the open position...

from there i learned a bunch of three chord songs that i was familiar with...there are lots of beatles tunes for example...

a great place for you to start is here...

http://www.youtube.com/user/JustinSandercoeSongs

this guy has a great teaching technique to make things easier to grasp...his website is here....

http://www.justinguitar.com/


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Lynda, good to see you're back. I tried out JAMPLAY.com after seeing the banner here. It's inexpensive and I found it quite good. I too am self taught. I have neither the time nor the cash to lay out for one on one teaching at this time. If you find online lessons you like, you can do them at your leisure and go back to the same lesson over and over if you wish until you "get it" 

I learned a few easy 3 chord songs (There are a ton of D,A,G songs) then started buying tab books for all my favorite artists, interspersed with some theory books. Works great for me.

I'm on this journey as i love, love, love music and I get a total thrill when I can play something that sounds really great! I'll never likely be better than a hack, but I'm ok with that. I'm at the point now that I can figure some things by ear and that's made me pretty happy. Now If I could just find some folks to jam with and get over my stage fright.....

Good luck!
Lisa


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree with the advice here.....learn a bunch of chords - learn their "shapes" in open position, and learn how to barre chords on the 5th and 6th string...they dont' have to be complicated....stick with major, minor and 7th chords and that'll make more songs available to you than you'll ever have time for.

then check out some 3 chord songs....i.e. "can't you see" (Marshal Tucker Band) or "simple man"(you can strum - don't have to play the arpeggios like Skynard does)...these type of songs don't change their chord progressions from verses to chorus...try playing along to them....there's a million like them out there...


for me personally, I found 12 bar blues to be a great place to start learning the nuances of chord progressions, timing, how chords relate to scales and how to derive the key of the song....how to improvise etc.

and if you ever get the chance.......play with others.......my learning sharply increased once I started doing this


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have no $$ for lessons, so i go the free route. there are a ton of free lessons online. check out all the cool stuff from this guy, who i learned about from this forum: http://www.dolphinstreet.com/

also very handy are these sites:

http://www.songsterr.com/

http://www.youtube.com/user/JustinSandercoe (actually, youtube has a ton of great stuff)

http://www.lawrencefritts.com/backingtracks.html
http://www.dolphinstreet.com/backing_tracks/
http://www.bluesblast.com/
http://www.guitarbackingtrack.com/
http://www.freshbt.com/

http://www.supersonic.net/guitar/index.htm
http://www.guitarmx.com/blog/index.php/10-guitar-videos-for-beginners/
http://www.guitarchops101.com/
http://www.pbguitarstudio.com/GuitarLessonPDF.html
also, google is your friend for tabs


that oughtta keep you busy for a little while. hope it helps

**edit = don't forget tonedr does alot of cool video lessons too, and he is from here. sometimes i watch his lessons just for hearing the tones he puts out. it's like golden sunshine oozing from the speaker.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lynda: It sounds like you went to a music store to find a teacher. Unfortunately, the store's primary goal is to sell musical instruments, not having good instructors. 

I would advise you to get a teacher if you can afford it but not from a music store. The best teachers are found at a music studio. The reason for this is their primary goal is to teach music. They usually charge around $20-25.00 per 1/2 hour. If that is too steep for you, you may be able to take a lesson every two weeks instead of every week. Try Kijiji.com to find one in your area.

If you have pretty decent self-discipline, this is an excellent alternative. I have been using it for awhile now because of my schedule and it's a very well thought out and planned course for beginner through to intermediate.

http://www.learnandmasterguitar.com/

I hope this helps and keep up the dedication as this is the most importance thing. Regards, Flip.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Thought I would provide an update. First off, my second teacher working out of a music store was a great teacher. However, I'm no longer a ten year old kid and I feel if I give ample notice, that I should be able to miss my lesson and not forfeit the lesson I already paid for.

I have tried to learn off the web a couple of times, and so far, it hasn't been successful. I will try some of the links provided, thank you.

I have found a new local teacher who wants to teach me tab! I could have taught myself tab by now, if I wanted.

I just feel like I'm lost.

Thanks,

Lynda


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

ziggy merlin has some good lessons on you tube too.


----------

